# The good and the bad....



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

The good: 
My Min Pin Briana is 11 yrs young today. One of the few dogs I've lived with since puppyhood. She's still a beauty and one of the most soulful dogs I've ever had the privilege of knowing. Perfect in every way.  Happy Birthday Bri!















And the bad: 
Today marks two months since I lost my boy Tommy. I sat and watched videos of him this morning and laughed and cried. I'm not sure how long it takes to stop missing them but I'm sure not there yet. All I have left are his ashes in a tiny glass vase. Small, beautiful and fragile, just like he was. 









I've so enjoyed being on this forum and "meeting" people that share in my passion! :grouphug:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to miss Briana! 

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tommy. I think it's perfectly fine to be forever touched by our canine companions! There's no time limit on when you should stop feeling sad about it.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Briana is sooo gorgeous! I know all your furbabies are very loved...and Tommy was no exception. Aggghhh it's so hard to lose them... *hugs*


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Briana! You are both lucky to have had each other the past 11 years. 

CJ's been gone for 11 months, I still miss her as if it happened yesterday. Tommy was a special one, he'll never leave your heart.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy, Happy to Briana! Hope she got whatever she wanted today!

You will never stop missing Tommy, to me dogs are just like family and they will always be remembered and loved....I hope it wasn't too difficult, hopefully it will get easier with each passing month.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy, Happy B-day, Bri

I am so sorry about Tommy. Pet lovers have to have huge hearts, we most always outlive our babies and they all touch us in unique ways in our heart and souls. Sometimes our hearts are heavy but so filled with love.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww what a cutie. I don't think you EVER stop missing them. I still miss my Standard Poodle Cassie who passed away a year ago. I still miss my chihuahua Sebastian who passed away over 2 years ago. I still miss my first heart dog Puppins a mini schnauzer who passed away back in 1997. Everytime I see a mini schnauzer who has floppy ears I think of my baby girl. 

This is something I came across that really has helped me with the loss of my furkids.
" It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with
a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."
-- Cheryl Zuccaro


----------

